# STRESS, ANXIETY, IBS, HYPHOCONDRIASIS



## 21284 (Apr 10, 2007)

Dear friends, I am a new member in this forum. I am from Indonesia. I am a 38 years old male, married with two daugthers (6 and 2 years old). I am well educated. I describe my personality as introvert, low self confident and tends to think everything negatively. I am so easy to get stress and anxiety. I think my personality leads to my 'body suffering' which I am about to tell you all. Since I was in the university I use to feel various kinds of 'weird' body sensation (and pain). Let me mentioned a few of them: tingling in my head, pain in my left leg, pintching in my stomach, tingling in my arms, pain in my chest, etc. I discovered that if I am stress 'in what-ever level' I started to feel this weird thing. Once I feel strange body sensation I am again in stress in trying to find what causes all of this. Negatively I am thingking of scary disease such as brain tumour, cancer, heart atack, etc. So I feel that I am having 'double stress' - its like a vicious circle of stress. I have been searching in the internet for information. They called it hypocondirasis, somatoform, physchosomatic. Sometimes by visiting the doctor helps to bring me the relieve and the sensation dissapeared by itself. You may called it doctor shopping. Sometimes the pain is gone by itself. I am also fed up with tests which proved negatively. I have consulted Pyschiatris, Physchologist, GP and even spesialist The pyschologist told me that it is a personality issue which is rooted from my childhood which have caused this hypocondirasis. My late father is a loveble guy but he tends to be dominant and otoriter. My mom is more a 'protection' figure for me. Despite such characters of my parents we are a happy family. I have an older brother but he never experience weirdness in his body. Whats bothering me now is my stomach. Two years ago I undergo colonoscopy and they found nothing. I went to the Gastro Specialist and he just laughed at me. He gave me spasmium but I haven't drink it. I am trying my best to survive without medication. I am just consuming Probiotic and Enxym tablets (they don't help much). My symptom of IBS is abdominal pain, sometimes pintching sensation, burbing, gas, flatuence, nausea and I felt bitter in my tongue. Whats disturbing my activity is this pain which comes and go. Again, I am thinking negatively (cancer, tumour, etc). I am so tired of whats happening in my life. I just don't know how to cure it (not only the IBS but this pain/strange sensation which attack various parts of my body from time to time). I have heard of cognitive therapy, hypnosis, meditation, hypnotherapy but I haven't tried any of them. Does anybody ever felt like what I felt? Please do help me. I am so happy to be able to join this group. I think its one of the most needed thing to me at this stage. Take care


----------



## 14480 (Sep 3, 2006)

Hey. I'm glad you are here. This is a very supportive place. My feelings about pain, sickness, disorders, etc.. is that if you are feeling and experiencing them.. then these are valid feelings that deserve care and respect from doctors. From what you are describing your symptoms seem to go way past hypocondria. And if your doctors aren't respecting that then you need to advocate for yourself and find one that does. Unfortunately, many illness do not have simple diagnoses or simple treatments. Not everything can be found through a blood test or similar tests. Our bodies are so complex, and there is still so much to know about them. If you haven't already, I recommend checking out the FMS and CFS section of this messageboard because there is a lot of good information about "invisible illnesses". Especially if you have been through trauma in your life, you are more suceptible to depression and anxiety.. but also immune problems, pain, sicknesses, illness, etc. But your past doesn't define you or your condition(s). As for the alternative treatments you mentioned.. I think they can be really helpful for many people. Shiatsu and gentle yoga is a very helpful tool for me. I have heard acupuncture does amazing things as well, but I can't afford to try it at the moment. Counseling is always a helpful tool if you find someone who is caring and a good listener for you, because we all have so much on our chests that we need someone to talk to and help lift the stress. And meditation can work wonders too. I think it just all depends on what you think fits with you and your lifestyle the best. Sad part is that I don't think that many disorders are curable.. but they definitely are treatable to an extent that can make coping easier. Good luck to you.


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

> quote:tingling in my head, pain in my left leg, pintching in my stomach, tingling in my arms, pain in my chest, etc. I discovered that if I am stress 'in what-ever level' I started to feel this weird thing.


This sounds very much like a panic/anxiety attack. You can actually feel like you are having a heart attack when you are experiencing a panic attack.I think a therapy of some kind would be very good for you. Can you be referred to a psychologist? I know you said you were trying to stay away from medications, but possibly and anti/anxiety or antidepressant would be a very good course of treatment for you along with the therapy. Hope you find some good advice on this forum that you can use. Welcome and you are not alone. Whether you are a hypocondriac or not, it is real to you. And that is something that needs to be dealt with Good luck and we are here for you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

I totally concur with that Jan says - and please believe me - you are NOT alone - I got in a right state about my physical health - infact I panicked about all the diseases you mention (and many more) all the way through my 20's, 30's and early 40's - I think you're half-way there because you acknowledge that what you are fundamentally dealing with is anxiety. That in itself can be a very crippling and life-consuming condition but thats now what you have to deal with - either with anti-depressants and/or other therapies - I wish you well - be persistent - it will pay off - you don't need to feel like this and I'm sure you will be able to find somebody who can help you cope with this.Sue


----------



## 21284 (Apr 10, 2007)

Dear Jan, Laura, Sue,I want to personally thank you for all your attention and advises that you have given me. Its not only the substansive message in your email that have helped me comfort myself but is the assurance THAT I AM NOT ALONE in dealing all of this. I know I must struggle to win my life back but I think that is the only option I have. I always have the worries everytime I wake up in the morning afraid of starting to feel my uncomfortable stomach problem. I have to control my mind and not my mind controling me.It is so unfortunate that in we don't have such a good community and medical support in Indonesia in dealing not only with IBS but all other disorder. Therefore I am so grateful to be able to find this ibsgroup. I read in this group of CDs that could help cure IBS. Its created by ( I forgot his name). I don't know whether I could find such CD in Indonesia.Anyway once again thank you. I will keep you inform with my effort in dealing with all my problems.Please take care


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2007)

Well god bless Empit - I wish you all the very best - you are certainly not alone - we're with you every step of the way.I think perhaps the tapes you refer to are Mike's CD's - I think you want to look at the Cognitive/Coping Thread (sorry, can't remember its exact name) - I know Cookies for Marilyn and Brett and others who post there have benefitted enormously from them - so why not post over there - you may find they are just what you need.Keep in touchSue


----------

